#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: ΔΕΔΟΤΑ για στατικά ανεξάρτητα κτίρια

## vassog

Συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν έχει απαντηθεί ξανά αυτή η ερώτηση, αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο: αν σε μία ιδιοκτησία υπάρχουν 2 στατικά ανεξάρτητα κτίρια, πόσα ΔΕΔΟΤΑ υποβάλουμε; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά ένα για κάθε κτίριο, σύμφωνα με το ΦΕΚ. Και φαντάζομαι στο τέλος συντάσσουμε μια συγκεντρωτική Τεχνική Έκθεση. Συμφωνείτε;

----------


## Xάρης

Δύο ξεχωριστά ΔΕΔΟΤΑ, δύο τεχνικές εκθέσεις με τις φωτογραφίες τους.
Μία σειρά (ΔΕΔΟΤΑ - τεχνική έκθεση - φωτογραφίες) για κάθε στατικά ανεξάρτητο κτήριο.

----------

vassog

----------


## vassog

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

